# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Here to help

## LockSupplies

Hi all, 
Stumbled across a few posts on the forum that relate to our industry and thought we'd pop in and offer assistance. 
Lock Supplies, as the name suggest are suppliers of Lock and door hardware - selling wholesale, trade and retail. Supported by our Locksmith division we offer a holistic approach to the industry - able to source, supply and install. 
If you have any questions regarding lock or door hardware, whether it be removing/retro-fitting or functionality please sing out and we'll do our best to advise.  
Regards, 
Lock Supplies

----------


## OBBob

Welcome

----------

